# yep... another qmail problem...

## _Adik_

hello!

Can anyone help me with qmail?

I have a problem, qmail sends mails but its unable to recive...

here is my log output from qmail-send:

```

@4000000041b0a76e130e519c delivery 42: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#$

@4000000041b0a76e130e5d54 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041b0a77912f53fa4 starting delivery 43: msg 2987323 to local adik@natio$

@4000000041b0a77912f54b5c status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041b0a7791549ce64 delivery 43: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#$

@4000000041b0a7791549da1c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

```

here is my defaultdelivery:

```

# Uncomment the next line for .forward support

|dot-forward .forward

./.maildir/

./maildir/

```

Please help me... ive tried almost everything but the same effect...

----------

## blueribbon

The only thing I can say to you is that I only have the following on my defaultdelivery:

```

# Uncomment the next line for .forward support

#|dot-forward .forward

./.maildir/

```

----------

## jbarton

You have 2 maildir folders listed in your defaultdelivery file, you probably want to comment one of those lines out. You are probably getting the delivery error from qmail because you dont have a Maildir-style directory created yet. You can use the program 'maildirmake' to create one. So, if you have ./Maildir/ listed in your defaultdelivery file, you would check to make sure that /home/user/Maildir existed, and if it doesnt, then run 'maildirmake /home/user/Maildir'. You should beging receiving messages once this is done

----------

## _Adik_

 *jbarton wrote:*   

> You have 2 maildir folders listed in your defaultdelivery file, you probably want to comment one of those lines out. You are probably getting the delivery error from qmail because you dont have a Maildir-style directory created yet. You can use the program 'maildirmake' to create one. So, if you have ./Maildir/ listed in your defaultdelivery file, you would check to make sure that /home/user/Maildir existed, and if it doesnt, then run 'maildirmake /home/user/Maildir'. You should beging receiving messages once this is done

 

hmmm... i did as you wrote. ive added ./Maildir/ to my defaultdelivery, #'ed all others then did maildirmake /home/user/Maildir. But mails still cannot be delivered (?) HELP PLEASE!  :Smile: 

----------

## jbarton

Well, first you should check the Maildir that you created in your home directory, and also make sure that you change the ownership so it is owned by you, chances are it is currently owned by root. Then try to send yourself a message and paste the log entry back here is it doesnt work

----------

## _Adik_

 *jbarton wrote:*   

> Well, first you should check the Maildir that you created in your home directory, and also make sure that you change the ownership so it is owned by you, chances are it is currently owned by root. Then try to send yourself a message and paste the log entry back here is it doesnt work

 

ok, i changed my Maildir owner to myself ( it was root  :Razz:  ), logs said that my mail was delivered but when i try to recive it in outlook express ( yeah... winblows  :Razz:  ) it shows me that there is no new mail (???)

logs:

```

@4000000041b331e40b99b424 bounce msg 3024620 qp 13670

@4000000041b331e40b99bfdc end msg 3024620

@4000000041b331e40ba8cb6c new msg 3024671

@4000000041b331e40ba8cf54 info msg 3024671: bytes 1596 from <> qp 13670 uid 206

@4000000041b331e412094194 starting delivery 156: msg 3024671 to remote adik@gow$

@4000000041b331e412095134 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041b331e7311905ec delivery 156: success: (adik@gower.pl)_62.111.251.50_$

@4000000041b331e73119158c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041b331e731191974 end msg 3024671

```

and whis later:

```

@4000000041b3349d0b4df19c delivery 96: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#$

@4000000041b3349d0b4dfd54 status: local 1/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041b3349e26e586f4 delivery 77: success: (adik@gower.pl)_62.111.251.50_a$

@4000000041b3349e26e59694 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041b3349e26e59a7c end msg 3025061

@4000000041b334a10b6240d4 delivery 95: failure: User_over_quota._(#5.1.1)/

@4000000041b334a10b624c8c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

```

----------

## _Adik_

could anybody help me?

----------

## blueribbon

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> could anybody help me?

 

My suggestion is to remerge qmail again.

Then, run etc-update and check if you haven't deleted anything important from the config files. In case of doubt leave the default config, it should be nice.

Then add a user locally (and to qmail users, if you can).

Change your login to the user and do

```

maildirmake .maildir
```

Next, do (change USER) 

```

echo "Hello world" | qmail-inject USER
```

This should do it.

If not, please post again so we can try to help!

----------

## _Adik_

 *blueribbon wrote:*   

>  *_Adik_ wrote:*   could anybody help me? 
> 
> My suggestion is to remerge qmail again.
> 
> Then, run etc-update and check if you haven't deleted anything important from the config files. In case of doubt leave the default config, it should be nice.
> ...

 

first of all thank you for your help!  :Exclamation: 

ok, i did everything as you sugested and in fact, mail is working

but only local mails are delivered! when i send mail from other domain that

my own, mails are'nt delivered! even funier is thing that local mail isnt show

in squirellmail ( i see it in mutt only ).

----------

## blueribbon

Oh, I see.

Do you have your domain in "locals" and in "rcphosts"?

Try the following (from other machine, if possible):

```

telnet YOURMAILSERVER 25

EHLO

MAIL FROM:<bla@bla.com>

RCPT TO:<YOURUSER@YOURDOMAIN>

DATA

<write some crap...>

[end with enter, dot, enter]

then: "quit"
```

What happens when you do this? What's the output? What's in qmail logs?

----------

## _Adik_

here it is:

```

atari root # telnet nation.pl 25

Trying 83.17.132.210...

Connected to atari.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 nation.pl ESMTP

HELO

250 nation.pl

MAIL FROM: <bla@bla.com>

250 ok

RCPT TO: <test@nation.pl>

250 ok

DATA

354 go ahead

this is fun ;)

.

250 ok 1102665016 qp 12421

quit

221 nation.pl

Connection closed by foreign host.

atari root #

```

funny, ive recived this mail... but when i send from other domains it still doesnt work...

yes, i have my domains ( nation.pl ) in locals and in rcpthosts

here is qmail-send log ( but i dont know from when it is - there is no date in it! )

```

@4000000041b957b2147ec1ec starting delivery 116: msg 3290052 to local shm@natio$

@4000000041b957b2147ecda4 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041b957b214c24afc delivery 116: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._($

@4000000041b957b214c256b4 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

```

----------

## blueribbon

But have you tried mailing the same user? test@nation.pl?

----------

## _Adik_

 *blueribbon wrote:*   

> But have you tried mailing the same user? test@nation.pl?

 

yes, ofcourse

----------

## blueribbon

But on your logs it appears "msg xxxx to shm@nation.pl". shm isn't test, or is it?

----------

## _Adik_

 *blueribbon wrote:*   

> But on your logs it appears "msg xxxx to shm@nation.pl". shm isn't test, or is it?

 

no, shm isnt test but as i wrote, i dont know from when

the log is ( there is no date stamp in it ) so nothing is in

the logs about test@nation.pl...

----------

## _Adik_

...?

----------

## blueribbon

You need to give us more clues.

Configuration, logs, the tests you made, what were the results, etc...

----------

